# Sheds question help please!



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

Well im new to this i have never looked for sheds. I hunt private property its my sister land there is over 95 acres of woods. So where do i start looking? I will be going down there in April is that to late to look? Thanks for any info.

Mark


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

You need to check in early march. By april those sheds will have been chewed, or destroyed by rodents. Look in the places that the deer spend most of their time, bedding areas and feeding areas, and if you don't find them their the sheds are on the path between the tow areas. I have always had my best luck in real thick bedding areas.


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have any sheds take one with you, some times laying the shed on the ground will help your eyes adjust to what u r looking for. I've had the best luck on cloudy days just after a rain. The sheds sometimes show up better when the ground is wet and dark. Along the edges of open grain or hay fields are good spots to look. One Turkey season I was fortunate to find 4 sheds one pair and 2 different sheds. The luckiest, I found a spike shed in a 300yrd long 200yrd wide cut corn field. Hope this helps by the way Muzzleloader season saw 4 shed bucks Good Luck:


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

More tips, look for places that could jar the antlers loose, such as creek crossing, ditches they have to jump, where they jump fences are always great

When home I normally get around ten sheds a season, while going to school. I know of some retired folks who get upwards of thirty every year.

One year I found a matching set of spike antlers laying next to each other in some thick vines. I'm pretty sure that will never happen!


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

Think about where the deer are eating at the time they are shedding. With a persistent snow on the ground, they're probably not going to be out in the fields trying to graze. Probably more in brushy areas where they can browse. In years where we've had a prolonged freeze, like this year, I've had good luck around springs.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Forget any "tip" and cover every inch of the 95 acres. You can and will find them anywhere. All of my best have come from places many wouldn't look.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Forget any "tip" and cover every inch of the 95 acres. You can and will find them anywhere. All of my best have come from places many wouldn't look.


Yeah tell me about it. The only ones I ever find are when I am not hunting them.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

put some 5 gallon buckets out 1/2 filled with corn
deer sticks his head in to eat bucket knocks the loose horns off
geowol


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Forget any "tip" and cover every inch of the 95 acres. You can and will find them anywhere. All of my best have come from places many wouldn't look.


Of course, if you've got the time, look everywhere. If you don't, use your hunting smarts. I find several sheds every year, depending on how much time I have to look. I find most of them exactly where you'd expect them. One last tip. If you've got a few different likely spots, but only so much time, look where you'll likely see them. I've found broken tines and spikes laying in small piles of branches (nearly impossible to see), but I'm very sure I walk past far more sheds in those spots than I find.


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Forget any "tip" and cover every inch of the 95 acres. You can and will find them anywhere. All of my best have come from places many wouldn't look.


The only problem is the land is so thick it is very hard to cover all of it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't have to cover it all in one day. 95 acreas won't take too many trips to cover, and it's a good way to spend a Sat. or Sun.


> I find most of them exactly where you'd expect them


 When you spend most of your time looking where you'd expect, that's where you'll find most of them.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

My strategy paid off. Held off looking until most of the snow melted and bucks have shed. I find it hard to really look through the same areas more than once. Saturday I found 10 sheds including a good sized matched 8pt. He'll be a good one next year. Beams are over 23 and G2's are 9.5. All the rest were singles so I know there are still a bunch out there.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've found 7 sheds so far most of them in the metroparks . No pairs but I got a shed with 7 pts, 4 - 4 pointers and a couple of little 2 to 3 pointers. Just a side note I was driving to a friends house 2 days ago in Brookpark and saw two buck in a field by the airport and both still had their racks on them.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Problem with looking now, is that if there are other shed hunters in the area, most of them will have been found by now.

KWILSON: congrats on the good year


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, its only a good year because my beagle that cant run a rabbit worth a damn is pretty good at finding sheds, skulls and bones. She brought home a duck skull today but when we go out I walk slowly usually with my nephew and she'll find me something just about everytime.


----------

